# Opening questions on mods for Chargriller



## SmokinSpence (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello all. New here. I just have a few questions since nobody I know does anything like this and you can only watch so many YouTube videos. Ok so far a bought the chargriller smokin ace. Basically my issues are temp control on this COS. I’ve tried a bunch of stuff so far—felt gaskets, homemade baffle, rtv seal—and I’ve ended up pretty well sealed but I think my main problem is airflow. 
The chimney extension is supposed to give you better airflow but I find that it creates a huge hotspot by the chimney stack extender at grate level and I find it difficult to get the main cooking chamber over 250 with a reasonable fire.
As of now I have a lava lock baffle plate and a new rope gasket around the chamber which gives me a solid seal but I’m still having issues keeping the cooking chamber at equal temps all around the grate. Am I paying to much attention to my ambient probes and obsessing over temps?
Also what is the best gauge for temp? Right now I use two ambient probes about an inch above grate level at either end of a brisket is it crazy to be frustrated that they aren’t all at 250 at the same time? Is this even possible?


----------



## Kevin Wilkinson (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi, I modified mine using some aluminum sheeting I had laying around 'cause I am cheap lol (see pic). I also made a baffle plate with progressively smaller holes away from the firebox, it sits just high enough to cover the vent from the firebox. I can maintain +/- 10 degrees.  I sometimes use a probe at grill level but the thermo's I added on the front work fine.


----------



## Meat&Smoke (Jul 25, 2020)

Something that I had great success with was making a charcoal/wood basket. It helped with making things even because I had an even burn with less spikes, but I also agree with Kevin, deflector plate will seriously improve the Chargriller.


----------

